
Open Data Structures: an open content textbook - cdelahousse
http://opendatastructures.org/
======
cdelahousse
The book was written by Pat Morin, a prof at Carleton University in Canada,
because other texts were too expensive. It's used to teach a first
undergraduate class in data structures. He's open to any additions. Just fork
the github project linked on the site.

------
lazydon
Thanks for sharing. I was thinking about brushing up my CS concepts for quite
a long time and I really hope that this shall finally get me started. Happy to
see Java there as it’s my first language, though don’t mind MIT’s python based
lectures as well (I think I’m still not ready for SICP/Lisp enlightenment yet)

More stuff about the teacher here: <http://cg.scs.carleton.ca/~morin/>

------
mathgladiator
I applaud the effort; it's great to see rigor available for free.

------
physloop
Awesome work! My current data structures textbook is awful, and this book
helped clarify a lot of concepts that were originally confusing.

------
jnazario
looks like a nice intro textbook (along the lines of sedgwick, for example).
for an additional huge list of algorithms and data structures (e.g. beyond the
basics, sometimes for specialized types) i like wikipedia and also this NIST
site:

<http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/>

------
sparx
awesome

